# TCR alliance. Does it have the legs?



## G**G (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi.

After having a car run over my Cervelo Soloist (and nearly my legs), I need a new bike for $3000 (all the money I revceived).

Choices are

TCR Alliance- 2010 with Ultegra
TCR Composite- 2010 with 105

Both are for AU$3000.

My quesion is...how much better is the Composite frame. Is it stiffer (thats the main issue)? I don't care about it absorbing vibrations, as I've always ridden aluminum bikes on rough roads nor do I care about 100 or 200 grams of weight difference either. Both bikes will have the same wheels (Ksyrium ES).

The 2010 Ultegra is major bling, and on par with Dura Ace. So I'm kind of leaning towards the Aliiance 

Oh and I race B Grade. And it will travel around 350km a week for training/racing. Training is on MAvic Aksiums.

Cheers!


----------

